# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  انتشار فيديو مصور يفضح قاضي في الرس يمارس الجنس مع خادمة اندونسية‎

## ايات الروح

*انتشر مؤخراً في بعض المواقع في الانترنت فيديو يظهر به الشيخ / حبيب الأصقة احد القضاة في مدينة الرس وهو يمارس الجنس مع خادمة اندونسية ممارسة كاملة , وكانت قد وُضعت الكاميرا في أحد زاويا الغرفة التي كان بها هو والخادمة الاندونسية , والتي قيل ان من وضعها زوج اخت القاضي- كفيل الخادمة - الذي كان يشك بتصرفات الخادمة وقام بمراقبة خط التليفون وسمع حديث القاضي مع مكفولته والتي اخذ فيها موعداً معها للقاء , فما كان من زوج اخته الا وان وضع كاميرا للتصوير في احد الغرف التي كان من المتوقع ان يكون فيها القاضي مع الخادمة , وبالفعل تم اللقاء , و قام القاضي بممارسة الجنس مع الخادمة .وحسب ماذكرته بعض المصادر الغير مؤكدة , أن إمارة منطقة القصيم قامت باستدعاء الشيخ القاضي للتحقيق معه على خلفية ما حصل بشريط الفيديو . وقد طالب العديد من اهالي الرس , بضرورة التعجيل في التحقيق معه وفي محاكمته اذا ما ثبتت عليه جريمة الزنا خصوصا انه رجل متزوج و يمثل العدل و الشرع الذي كان من المفترض ان يمتثل به الشيخ القاضي قبل غيره ويتخوف البعض بأن لا تكون هناك محاكمه له لأن القضاء السعودي لا يعتبر الاشرطة المصورة دليلا قاطعا على الجريمة اضافة الى ان الشريعة الاسلامية وضعت شروطا غاية في الصعوبة لإثبات الزنا , علماً بأن القضاء السعودي سبق وان حكم في قضايا اغتصاب لفتيات شارك فيها عدد من المراهقين وانتشرت بتقنية البلوتوث وتسببت في القبض عليهم احكاما متفاوته وصل اقصاها لأكثر من 12 سنه معتمداً على هذه التقنية كأحد الادلة لثبوت التهم الموجهه لهؤلاء المراهقين كما ابدى البعض خشيتهم ان يتحالف بعض المنسوبين لتيار الصحوة المتنفذين خصوصاً اولئك المنتمين لسلك القضاء , للتلاعب في القضية او طمسها و حفظها , مما يعطي مؤشراً خطيرا على انعدامية الامن والعدل بين السعوديين في ظل فساد قضائي كهذا .*

* تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتشر الفساد في الأرض

عجل يا فرج الله

----------


## ايات الروح

شكرا لمرورك

----------


## المسبح

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم*
*حاميها حراميها*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

موغريبة على هذي الاشكال
كل يوم تطلع مفاسدهم
سلااااااااام

----------


## ايات الروح

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## نور الهدى

شحلاوته قاضي ويتسلم قضايا من هالنمط 

وهو يسوي هالشي

----------


## ايات الروح

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## واحد فاضي

يا حلاوه عليه 

الله يستر ما يطلعوا لينا زواج يديد بعد 

على وزن المسيار والوناسه 

ويسموه 

زواج ........مخدام ..........ويقولوا هوه زواج الخدامات علشان لا ينحرفوا هههههههههه


فمان الله

----------


## جورجي

استغفر الله  كيف مانصير مضحكة للعالم و الله 
بس ولا يهمكم بكرة يقولو انها زوجته على سنة الله و رسوله 
 زواج مخدام زي ما قال اخوي واحد فاضي 
و مو بعيدة يعاقبو الي صورة يقولك فضح المؤمنين خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## علي pt

*الله يفضحهم في الدنيا والآخرة ..*

*اللهم اشغل الظالمين بالظالمين وأخرجنا من بينهم سالمين ،،*


*ويش تتوقعو من بني أمية حفدة يزيد ومعاوية .. لعنة الله عليهم جميعا*

----------


## ايات الروح

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## ابو طارق

*عجبني   زواج   ((المخدام ))* 

*بيعملوها  مش  هني   بحللوا وبحرموا  على  ذوقهم* 


*عش (رجبا) ترى (عجبا)*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

والله مايطلع الفساد الا من حاميها حراميها
وزي ماقلتوا زواج مخدام يسوها مو بعيده عنهم
يسلمواا

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم*

----------

